# How To Store And Organize A Centillion Drill Bits



## horty (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi, well not quite that many but seems like it when I'm looking for a certain size.
I have about 4-5 times the amount you see in the pic,, had a drill bit fetish for many year and finally
out grew it.. but now, What To Do With Them.

Going to really organize my shop this year, I spend more time looking for stuff than actually getting something done
so I better start with drill bits..

Let me know what your ideas are,, I want them all in order and numbered and easy to access.

Thanks 
Tim


----------



## RYAN S (Oct 6, 2020)

This is working well for me.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 6, 2020)

I bought Hoyt drawer units for fractional, number and letter sizes, not cheap, but the very best solution.


----------



## horty (Oct 6, 2020)

RYAN S said:


> This is working well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got drill bits too!!
Good Idea, 
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Oct 6, 2020)

I just bought a huge amount of morse taper drill bits.  They came in the mail today.  I am trying to decide how to store them also.
I have 2 of the Huot drill cabinets now for fractional and number bits.  They are very nice but kind of expensive.  The small drawer cabinet pictured above would work just as well and probably save some money to buy some more drills with.

Joe


----------



## horty (Oct 6, 2020)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> I just bought a huge amount of morse taper drill bits.  They came in the mail today.  I am trying to decide how to store them also.
> I have 2 of the Huot drill cabinets now for fractional and number bits.  They are very nice but kind of expensive.  The small drawer cabinet pictured above would work just as well and probably save some money to buy some more drills with.
> 
> Joe
> View attachment 339606


Hi Joe,
I looked at these last week and your right, they are kind of expensive.
I'm fairly good at sheet metal work so I might make something similar, but like always, just not sure..
Sure looks nice though,
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## hman (Oct 6, 2020)

If ya wanna spend a bunch of money ...








						Huot Master Tap Cabinet - tools - by owner - sale
					

Like new Huot Master Tap Cabinet. Are your taps unorganized? It’s difficult to read the sizes when...



					phoenix.craigslist.org
				



Otherwise, I'd say that @RYAN S 's method would be a pretty good way to go.


----------



## horty (Oct 6, 2020)

hman said:


> If ya wanna spend a bunch of money ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love spending alot of money, but not mine..


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 6, 2020)

Huot is the way to go.  I just wish they didn't use so much gold in them, makes them expensive.

There is another company out there called Durham.  They are not so specialized; they make more universal storage systems, but their steel comes in gauges 16, 14, and 12, depending on what you want to pay.  I'm considering them for my 'too crib.
https://www.durhammfg.com/


----------



## horty (Oct 6, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Huot is the way to go.  I just wish they didn't use so much gold in them, makes them expensive.
> 
> There is another company out there called Durham.  They are not so specialized; they make more universal storage systems, but their steel comes in gauges 16, 14, and 12, depending on what you want to pay.  I'm considering them for my 'too crib.
> https://www.durhammfg.com/


Looks like some nice storage options, but might be a little to fancy for me, but its nice.
Tim


----------



## ljwillis (Oct 6, 2020)

$70 on ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/HUOT-INDUS...8b5e28b:g:iiIAAOSwPvpfLrxj&LH_ItemCondition=4

There's a letter index up for sale, as well.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 6, 2020)

You can always pick up empty drill index boxes at yard sales and such. Just fill one and keep the duplicates in a box if you're cheap like me 

John


----------



## WCraig (Oct 7, 2020)

It sounds like you want an inexpensive solution...empty soup cans, one for each size?  Stand them up or lay them in a box or drawer?  Obviously bigger cans for bigger sizes, etc.

Another option is pizza boxes.  You can fairly quickly sort out a tonne of drills but laying them on a flat surface and putting like beside likel  Almost all the used bits I have need sharpening so I've stashed them in pizza boxes until I need that size.  After sorting them, I put some masking tape in the pizza boxes--sticky side up.  Then laid the drills on the tape so they wouldn't get mixed up when I moved the box.

Of course, that pretty much only works for 'jobber length' bits in fractional sizes.  Then there are stubby bits and extra long bits.  Letter bits; Number bits, Metric bits.  And what to do with the Morse taper shanked bits and other non-straight tangs?  Let alone woodworking bits, concrete bits, tile bits, ...

Craig


----------



## John281 (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's my zero-dollar option (except for a little paint and the labels).  Each bit has a color dot on the end so I can quickly tell which size it is since the factory numbers have been long-ago scoured off the shank.  When it needs to be sharpened, it goes back in upside down.


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 7, 2020)

Man, those hoyte index drawers would set my OCD off! Empty compartment?  Only one drill in a compartment made for 30?  That would be one expensive endeavor... number, letter, fractional and metric by the 0.1mm.  Yikes, I get the ebeejeebeis just at the thought.


----------



## horty (Oct 7, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> Man, those hoyte index drawers would set my OCD off! Empty compartment?  Only one drill in a compartment made for 30?  That would be one expensive endeavor... number, letter, fractional and metric by the 0.1mm.  Yikes, I get the ebeejeebeis just at the thought.


OCD, I'm with you on that, it can be a pain in the you know what sometimes..kinda growing out of it since I fell 20 ft on my head..
But as far as others are concerned I always have been a little odd.
or are they odd...???


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 7, 2020)

@NC Rick , Its not all that bad, As you get into the bigger sizes the compartment might only hold 6 drills not 30......

When I buy drills I get a standard pack at a time of only quality bits, The small sizes that is 12 drills and as they get bigger it goes down to 6 or even 4. So not as bad as you thought.

I do have the Huot 13175 Master drill index. Mine came almost fully stocked with as many as 50 of some of the small sizes and there was about a dozen empty slots, I got it as part of a pallet of random tooling that I bought for $1k from a plant that was getting rid of the machine shop, to switch to all outsourcing of machined parts. I figured that cabinet paid for the pallet and the rest of the stuff was free.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Oct 7, 2020)

NC Rick,  is it that obvious when you own these about the OCD?   And yes I know what you mean about the empty slots.
I was just doing an inventory on the lot of 80 morse taper bits I just bought and yes there is still a couple sizes I'm missing.

Joe


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Oct 7, 2020)

I went to vertical drill organizers: inch, metric, letter, number, and a custom one that takes S&D by 1/64". That one is about half full... the others I replace drills when I destroy one.
The big folding three way one was just too irritating over the years.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 8, 2020)

Penn Tools has a three cabinet Hoyt set for $288 which includes the 1/6"-1/2" in 64th cabinet, 1-60 Numbered cabinet and the A-Z Letter cabinet.









						Huot 3 Piece Metal Drill Dispenser - 13031
					

Offering a huge selection of industrial tool sales online. Find over 100,000 metalworking products, precision measuring tools, power tools & accessories.




					www.penntoolco.com


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 8, 2020)

I've got them at various spots throughout my shop.  I have 115 pc. sets at my Grizzly G0709 lathe, Clausing 5418 lathe and drill press.  Have a set of stubby Norseman fractionals at my Tormach and a set import stubby fractionals at my Bridgeport/Jet mills.  Also have a set of 1/2" - 1" by 1/32" 1/2" shank drills at the BP.  Have some MT2/MT3 drills, carbide drills, and extended length ones in a tool chest drawer.  Woodworking stuff (Forstener, brad point, augers, etc.) are in a separate cabinet drawer.  Spare jobber/stubby length (1-60, A-Z, 1/16" - 1/2") are in plastic drawer organizers.  Have a set of LH and metric drills on top of those cabinets.  And yes, I'm looking hard at picking up 3 HUOT index boxes for the stuff in plastic drawers.

Bruce


#1-60 (some 61-80 in front), LH/Metric sets on top.  A-Z in the middle, 1/16" - 1/2" on the right.  Have size checkers at the cabinets too.



Set of import stubby fractional at the BP.  Just a peek of a rack with 1/2" - 1" by 1/32" in the background



MT2/MT3 drills, some carbide and long-shank drill



115 pc. index at the G0709 lathe



Norseman stubby set of fractionals at the Tormach



115 pc. set at the drill press



Another 115 pc. set at the Clausing lathe



Woodworking stuff in a cabinet drawer


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 8, 2020)

@BGHansen  I think you have some room for a couple of more. You know, you might qualify as an over achiever!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 8, 2020)

@Liljoebrshooter I have been trying to find some used MT drill bits, but can't find any around my area. Looked in a few of the pawn shops and such but not a single one. What is your secret for finding them if I may ask. Ebay is ridiculous.


----------



## hman (Oct 8, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Penn Tools has a three cabinet Hoyt set for $288 which includes the 1/6"-1/2" in 64th cabinet, 1-60 Numbered cabinet and the A-Z Letter cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD GRIEF!!!  Looks like the Craigslist dude in Phoenix is WAY overpriced!


----------



## horty (Oct 8, 2020)

hman said:


> GOOD GRIEF!!!  Looks like the Craigslist dude in Phoenix is WAY overpriced!


Wow, No S***, most are way to high for me...why use such expensive storage for drill bits...Just Wondering...

Its really nice, but I like to eat and drink alot of beer sometimes, 

Tim


----------



## horty (Oct 8, 2020)

I think I have a plan here after thinking about the cost of drill bit storage.
Soup cans would work but I don't eat soup and if I started, by the time I had enough cans for drill bits I could buy a nice drawer setup...
Cardboard is good to, but If I spilled beer on it , then what?
Every one had some good ideas...
My wife just told me where I could put my drill bits,,, Thats Not Nice To Say To Me Honey...
No Disrespect to anyone... But I still have a plan I think...I'll need to sleep on it for awhile..

Tim


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 8, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> @BGHansen  I think you have some room for a couple of more. You know, you might qualify as an over achiever!


Yeah, lots of drill bits, taps and end mills because I break them or even wear them out on occasion. 

I've been tracking eBay item# 291589889286 from seller "toolguys2".  It's for 3 new Huot index boxes (1-60, A-Z, 1/16 - 1/2) shipped for under $215.  Many sellers on eBay have the 1/16 - 1/2 drawer units for under $75 shipped.  In fact, just pulled the trigger while typing this reply.  Look for a new arrangement on the "What did you buy today" once they arrive.  

Bruce


----------



## deakin (Oct 8, 2020)

i use huot cabinets for american drills, communist drills, letter, # , reamers & end mills
then stack some durham cabinets and group larger drills, end mills in ranges, special cutters ,etc









						Drawer cabinet, 12 drawers - Durham Manufacturing
					

12 drawer storage unit for small parts storage, drawer




					www.durhammfg.com


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Oct 8, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> @Liljoebrshooter I have been trying to find some used MT drill bits, but can't find any around my area. Looked in a few of the pawn shops and such but not a single one. What is your secret for finding them if I may ask. Ebay is ridiculous.


I just bought a very large lot of them, 80 drills.  I was missing quite a few sizes so I decided to take a chance buying a bunch.
I  am going to have many extra ones that I plan on trying to sell.    Almost every one is made in the US no junk.
Do you know what sizes you're looking for?
Joe


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 8, 2020)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> I just bought a very large lot of them, 80 drills.  I was missing quite a few sizes so I decided to take a chance buying a bunch.
> I  am going to have many extra ones that I plan on trying to sell.    Almost every one is made in the US no junk.
> Do you know what sizes you're looking for?
> Joe



As I have not found any, I am open to what ever you might have to sell.
Thank you. Please, once you have gone through them, let me know what you don't want and I maybe able to take them all off your hands in one sale.
Regards,
Patrick


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Oct 9, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> As I have not found any, I am open to what ever you might have to sell.
> Thank you. Please, once you have gone through them, let me know what you don't want and I maybe able to take them all off your hands in one sale.
> Regards,
> Patrick


Here is a picture of the bunch of drills.  I have multiples of many.
I need to take out the ones I want and will let you know what is available.
Joe


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 9, 2020)

@Liljoebrshooter 
Thanks Joe, much appreciated. 
Just noticed your User Name, Hope you have been able to do some Benchrest Shooting this year. I shoot F-TR and haven't shot a single round all year with the governor enforced shutdowns.
Hopefully next year.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Oct 9, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> @Liljoebrshooter
> Thanks Joe, much appreciated.
> Just noticed your User Name, Hope you have been able to do some Benchrest Shooting this year. I shoot F-TR and haven't shot a single round all year with the governor enforced shutdowns.
> Hopefully next year.


Yeah it was a sad year for shooting.  Never shot a match. I didn't go to the nationals in St Louis.   
My stuff is looking lonely.


----------



## brino (Oct 9, 2020)

horty said:


> Soup cans would work but I don't eat soup





horty said:


> Its really nice, but I like to eat and drink alot of beer sometimes,



So beer cans it is! 
 


-brino


----------



## Jackle1312 (Oct 9, 2020)

I got the Huot 13190 6 drawer master cabinet since I got a really good deal on it along with free freight. Now all of the metric bits have a home instead of rolling around in a drawer. I was able to combine all of the indexes I had so it wound up saving a good bit of space.


----------



## horty (Oct 9, 2020)

I have a plan on drill bit storage, I found the part I need and a friend to help, I'll be back..

Tim


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks like somebody just got a new microwave!


----------



## westerner (Oct 9, 2020)

Weldingrod1 said:


> The big folding three way one was just too irritating over the years.



I have two of those. One is Huot, made in the USA, and it works well. 

The other is a chinese POS that has me kicking a few of these ideas around. 


Good thoughts, guys.
Dang sure no shortage of 'beverage' cans around here....


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 10, 2020)

I guess I'm cheap. A 2 foot length of 2X4, lots of rows of holes drilled, some drills standing in the holes, with ball point ink to designate the drill size. Starting at 1/16th going up. Below that are amber medicine tubes (with tops) number and diameter written on the tops.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Here's my stash
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

